# Renting a home in GLD



## Gordito (Nov 26, 2009)

I am having problems renting a home in GDL. Is there a secret? My uncle lives there and is willing to sign for me, i have the reciept for his taxes, but cant seem to get it done. Whats the secret code here that I am missing?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This has been covered elsewhere, but I'm not familiar with the apparent problem.


----------

